# February Sunday 9th Lucky Lab brew meet and ride



## fatbike (Jan 27, 2014)

Where: Lucky Labrador Brewery 1945 NW Quimby St.   

What time: 12:30

If where not outside we will inside. Bike parking also inside. Come all, bring what you have to ride or trade or sell. Have some food, have some beverages. We meet about 12:30 and usually do not ride until around 1:30ish. We wait for guys to show , and eat ect.

See you then!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 28, 2014)

Wish I could attend!


----------



## Boris (Jan 28, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Wish I could attend!




Why? You've already beheaded 14 oncoming pedestrians and bikeriders on that bridge with your mustache. Wasn't that enough?


----------



## fatbike (Jan 29, 2014)

Good one Dave. Your right, Talewinds, your mustache was very impressive.

Great shot! I know exactly what I was saying too, look at this day , it doesn't get any better then this, spectacular day!!! as I looked into the Willamette river while crossing the steel bridge. Taken a moment on wheels.

Dave, isn't that you ahead of me?


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Why? You've already beheaded 14 oncoming pedestrians and bikeriders on that bridge with your mustache. Wasn't that enough?




Haahahahaa!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 4, 2014)

*Reminder*

This Sundays ride and meet...


----------



## fatbike (Feb 8, 2014)

*Well it Saturday the 8th*

And Portland is covered in snow. It's suppose to snow all day again tomorrow. Were not really equipped here to handle weather to this degree. Me personally it doesn't bother me and i have lived in this kind if environment for years before living here and this is a little unusual but obviously it can happen.

So I'm not sure if the meet will happen or not. Dave or anyone one else who attends, your thoughts. Dave I'm sure your place it hit hard with snow.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2014)

I know that I won't be coming into town for this ride Derek. DANG! that makes the 3rd ride in a row I've missed. My bikes are beginning to atrophy.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if I will go but if it's looks ok I might .. due to cabin fever.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 8, 2014)

*lET KNOT YOUR BABBLING DREAMS AFFRIGHT YOUR SOUL ....*



redline1968 said:


> I'm not sure if I will go but if it's looks ok I might .. due to cabin fever.




       Tis a foot of snow with an inch of ice,,,here in Eugene...I rode my 61' schwinn 5-speed around the block this morn...what a treat, only fell 14 times,,,,,on the marrow i'll try to break my record on the blue bird eh!...i'm snowed in here in Eugene and me wife is snowed in Elmira,,,,did i mention NO beer.......bd


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice and warm


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> Tis a foot of snow with an inch of ice,,,here in Eugene...I rode my 61' schwinn 5-speed around the block this morn...what a treat, only fell 14 times,,,,,on the marrow i'll try to break my record on the blue bird eh!...i'm snowed in here in Eugene and me wife is snowed in Elmira,,,,did i mention NO beer.......bd




Wow more guts than me..  Love my bluebird she gets warm environment and special oils  wow It's a blizzard here...I wish I had one of the super fat tire bikes they might do the job right.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 8, 2014)

*Ride cancelation. We will resume next month.*

Fun stuff! Good one Bill, I bet you are completely covered in Eugene. Nice warm bikes Mark. Mine are doing the same. 

Well I'm going to break out the X skies today around town with my dogs.

Let's go ahead and cancel tomorrow. I could prepare a fender less tired
 Cruiser to ride , but what's the point. 

We will resume our ride next month.


----------



## adventurepdx (Feb 8, 2014)

Ah, the irony. This would have been the first ride/meet I could have attended. And the only reason being that the thing I was supposed to do this weekend was cancelled due to weather.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2014)

Come on guys Here in Indiana we dont let a dusting of snow stop us.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2014)

Dave,this is how Hoosiers deal with snow.
http://youtu.be/8zZkyLTfLPg


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 8, 2014)

vincev said:


> Come on guys Here in Indiana we dont let a dusting of snow stop us.View attachment 136286



Sweet.... I dig that setup


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2014)

I liked this one! A driveway in 6:35
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzZvEMT3YsA


----------



## fatbike (Feb 10, 2014)

*Good one Vince!!! Love it!*



vincev said:


> Come on guys Here in Indiana we dont let a dusting of snow stop us.View attachment 136286




I know... It's really ridicules that the city of Portland shuts down with minimal snow, but again the city is really not equipped to handle any amount. Plus 90% of the people can't handle or understand how to deal or drive in it, it's crazy to me since I live in completely snowy environments before this for 14 yrs. whatcha going to do?

I enjoyed some X country skiing around the hood. Passing by many closed establishments. Even my storage was close so I wouldn't fave been able to gather a bicycle for the meet anyhow.

My bully dog Gracie really loved the snow. Photos came out sideways. Not sure why.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like fun... Cute dog  All I did was get cabin fever.. Oh for a week of warm sunny days!!!. I know were low on rain but sun is more fun..


----------

